# German Shepherd/Husky mix



## SamanthaLorene (Dec 4, 2019)

I can’t tell if my two 7 week old puppies are truly German Shepherd mix. I can tell they have husky in them, but the original owner told me they are Gsd & husky. Can someone give me input? 
They are the ones with the white on their faces in the group pic.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a shepsky so I learned a bit about both breeds...
The husky blue / parti (two-color) eyes seem to be there! That to me is the strongest sign?
hmm, the color throws me off (black with a white nose stripe) because that is not a common color for either huskies or GSDs? 
also, both breeds have a thick double coat (maybe not grown in yet, for your pups) and husky pups typically have pointy ears from a very early age (they don't seem to have any issues at all with getting their "ears up" like shepherds sometimes do). Maybe the ears are down because they got the bigger shepherd ears, which go up later.

Nevertheless your pups are beautiful! 

A DNA test might tell you better than guessing by looks...although guessing by looks is of course fun.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

My son has 2 mixed GSD/husky siblings and your puppies do look like they did at the same age. Very little of the GSD shows in his dogs, they look mainly husky although they are totally different looking.
If you're in doubt consider getting the Embark DNA test done. Besides verifying the breeds and how much of each breed is in your pups, you can also get the Health and Traits test done which is invaluable to know what diseases they
may be pre-disposed to. I had my dog done and the information was so spot on and correct. Well worth the money, IMO.
Your puppies are adorable and should be a lot of fun for you. They are smart critters, not always obedient but lots
of fun. My son takes his dogs hiking and swimming and hunting, so they're very athletic and outdoorsy.
congratulations!! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hard to tell from looking. Only way to really know is a DNA test.
The dog next to my 8 week old GSD pup was labeled a Blue Heeler at the rescue I’ve also been told she has ACD in her. Because of her personality I was sure there was beagle in there. Finally got a DNA test done and never would have guessed the breeds other than beagle. 









In order of percentage
Beagle
Lab
Boxer
Great Pyrenees 
Dachshund


----------

